# Ok I'm afficially freaked out now



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

I have just had the weirdest experience. That was spooky and I don't get scared easily but this one yikes.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have just had the weirdest experience. That was spooky and I don't get scared easily but this one yikes.


OK I'll bite...what happened?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes tell us.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

We all wanna know!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> OK I'll bite...what happened?


Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Well the door just closed for no reason and there are no windows open. I went to open it and couldn't and then the light turned off and came back on but the bulb is fine as we checked that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> We all wanna know!


James alot of scarey stuff happened that's what happened.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> Well the door just closed for no reason and there are no windows open. I went to open it and couldn't and then the light turned off and came back on but the bulb is fine as we checked that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


>


That's not all I have just heard somebody say my name. there is only me in the house though.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> That's not all I have just heard somebody say my name. there is only me in the house though.


Crikey  

I would be out of there as fast as my legs could carry me.

Has anything happened like this before in your house?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> That's not all I have just heard somebody say my name. there is only me in the house though.


Can I just ask, do you feel frightened or comforted, there is a spirit in my house but I never feel frightened when I see him, occasionally it is a bit of a shock but I don't feel threatened.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Can I just ask, do you feel frightened or comforted, there is a spirit in my house but I never feel frightened when I see him, occasionally it is a bit of a shock but I don't feel threatened.


It's a male and he is making me feel frightened.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I don't think I would still be there


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Crikey
> 
> I would be out of there as fast as my legs could carry me.
> 
> Has anything happened like this before in your house?


Well my gran haunts my house but I have never had anything make me feel scared. He has just pushed me too I felt it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

It just pushed me again.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> Well my gran haunts my house but I have never had anything make me feel scared. He has just pushed me too I felt it.


If I was you I would ask my gran to help me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If I was you I would ask my gran to help me.


I will try that he just pushed me again. He nearly made me fall down stairs earlier.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i think you need to see a shrink


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> It just pushed me again.


  

Is this the first time you have encountered him?


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

you wouldnt see me for dust LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

is this a joke ? as its a bit over the top .


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

all these wierd goings on,yet still time to keep posting on a forum?
how bizzare


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

If stuff like that happened in my house id be out the door and refusing to go back
what reactions are your pets giving ?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

good point about the pets


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you still there Danielle or has the ghost taken over you??????


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

shall i call a priest?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kelseye said:


> shall i call a priest?


I think we need a exorcism


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Danielle? You still posting while these things are going on? Anything esle happened?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope she's okay - I'm a bit worried.
I have never seen a ghost and I know my grandma died in this house although I never met her but I don't doubt people that do see them.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I think we need a exorcism


 g h i
f j
e k
d l
c y m
b n
a o
z p
y n q
x r
w s
v u t

Is there anybody out there? Speak now or forever be banned .

Leave our Danielled alone!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Where's that bloody ouija board when you need it??


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Are you still there Danielle or has the ghost taken over you??????


I'm still here.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, you ok? thats propper scary, i had shivers down my spine reading this.
have you asked your nan for help?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> omg, you ok? thats propper scary, i had shivers down my spine reading this.
> have you asked your nan for help?


I asked her but nothing is happening and now it's started throwing stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Where's that bloody ouija board when you need it??


Ouija boards can be dangerous so I avoid them.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

What is throwing what??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> I asked her but nothing is happening and now it's started throwing stuff.


...Time to get the hard hats out 

Seriously danielle I think you've read too many of Derek Acorah's books


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> ...Time to get the hard hats out
> 
> Seriously danielle I think you've read too many of Derek Acorah's books


LOL if thats the case i wanna read them! baring in mind hes fake so im told lol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> I asked her but nothing is happening and now it's started throwing stuff.


Im sorry Danielle, But are you serious? Your just sitting her while this "Thing" Is throwing things at you?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> I asked her but nothing is happening and now it's started throwing stuff.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> LOL if thats the case i wanna read them! baring in mind hes fake so im told lol


I'm staying well away if this is what happens 

Apparently he is, I have no time for him myself ... but I could say the same for most mediums!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im sorry Danielle, But are you serious? Your just sitting her while this "Thing" Is throwing things at you?


i was thinking the same, i would be well out of that house shouting my neibourghs! lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i was thinking the same, i would be well out of that house shouting my neibourghs! lol


My sis had a poltergeist many years ago (long story) and my god I've never seen her run out of a house so fast in my entire life :laugh:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm staying well away if this is what happens
> 
> Apparently he is, I have no time for him myself ... but I could say the same for most mediums!


hummm i just think hes amusing to be honest! lol
and i do believe in mediums, but i think some are false. ive had 2 personal experiences in a spiritualist church but not been for many years now.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i was thinking the same, i would be well out of that house shouting my neibourghs! lol


Same, haha


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> My sis had a poltergeist many years ago (long story) and my god I've never seen her run out of a house so fast in my entire life :laugh:


lol that laughing smiley is cruel! lol bless her


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

sequeena said:


> ...Time to get the hard hats out
> 
> Seriously danielle I think you've read too many of Derek Acorah's books


I haven't read a derek acorah book for ages.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol that laughing smiley is cruel! lol bless her


Ah she's all right mun, she survived


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> I haven't read a derek acorah book for ages.


so you do admit to reading them and feeling his strange goings on? lol
ask for Sam  lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im sorry Danielle, But are you serious? Your just sitting her while this "Thing" Is throwing things at you?


It's mainly books landing on the bed and yes I am deadly serious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> so you do admit to reading them and feeling his strange goings on? lol
> ask for Sam  lol


Haven't read one since february.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm, if it were me Id be more worried about my mental health then calling in a priest!!Mind you, I've seen people hallucinate...never seen a ghost tho!

Although my Auntie claims her house is haunted by the old lady who used to live there. Apparently she didnt trust that new fangled electricity and so my Auntie keeps getting her iron and fridge switched off for her. Sweet old lady is trying to protect her from electricution!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you live alone Danielle or is everybody else out?


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> It's mainly books landing on the bed and yes I am deadly serious.


why are you still sat there?

you sure they are been thrown and not just falling off the shelf?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Do you live alone Danielle or is everybody else out?


Everybody else is out and something just tugged at my top. By the way my pets are cowering. They are terrified.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> so you do admit to reading them and feeling his strange goings on? lol
> ask for Sam  lol


Haha! Good old Sam!!! 

I once thought I had been attacked by a mysterious force ... I sat on my bed and my mini cactus (on a shelf above my bed) toppled onto me!! Then I realised it was the vibration of me sitting down so forcefully (got the grace of an elephant me)  I was covered in dirt and needles 

Bloody cactus.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> why are you still sat there?
> 
> you sure they are been thrown and not just falling off the shelf?


No shelves in my room they have stopped now and what ever it is has decided to tug at my sleeve oh and one more thing, I'm a medium. Iknow what I feel.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> Everybody else is out and something just tugged at my top. By the way my pets are cowering. They are terrified.


When are they due back?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> When are they due back?


They are staying in a hotel.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> No shelves in my room they have stopped now and what ever it is has decided to tug at my sleeve oh and one more thing, I'm a medium. Iknow what I feel.


well if your a medium do your thing and find out who this guy is! he is obviously trying to make contact possiably for help to get him to follow the light!


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

You must be very brave...if this were happening to me I would be straight out the house, or under the covers at least. 

I'm extremely sceptical about any paranormal, we need proof! :001_tt2:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

danielled said:


> oh and one more thing, I'm a medium. Iknow what I feel.


Wish I was a medium Im XXL and feel kinda squishy and squashy!!
Ask it what it wants then tell it to **** off if it involves devil worship or baby sacrifice..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Wish I was a medium Im XXL and feel kinda squishy and squashy!!
> Ask it what it wants then tell it to **** off if it involves devil worship or baby sacrifice..


I am about to die, you are killing me!!

If I die I'm going to haunt you!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> well if your a medium do your thing and find out who this guy is! he is obviously trying to make contact possiably for help to get him to follow the light!


I have seen him and asked him why he is doing this and he said he means no harm and doesn't mean to scare me so that made me feel a bit better. I have tried to get him to go to the light but he said he likes it here. He is a tough cookie.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I am about to die, you are killing me!!
> 
> If I die I'm going to haunt you!! :001_tt2:


lol well thats creepy!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol well thats creepy!!


You better believe it!! 

My mother always says she will haunt me and demand for cups of tea 

God I hope there is no such thing as the afterlife otherwise she is going to torture me!!!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have seen him and asked him why he is doing this and he said he means no harm and doesn't mean to scare me so that made me feel a bit better. I have tried to get him to go to the light but he said he likes it here. He is a tough cookie.


for a guy who doesnt want to scare you.....hes rubbish! lol

Dude, if you can read..... STOP THROWING THINGS!! its scary and could be painfull if you miss-judge your throw. Please follow the light, theres nothing left for you here anymore, please go and take care of the family you have in the sky. Oh and please ask God to make me stop eating crappy foods! I need his Will Power!! Cheers Man! x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You better believe it!!
> 
> My mother always says she will haunt me and demand for cups of tea
> 
> God I hope there is no such thing as the afterlife otherwise she is going to torture me!!!


lol im gonna haunt my kids.....(when i have some) 
not in a bad way though, just want them to know i will ALWAYS be there so they have to behave as adults too! lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, no haunting anyone if you please!! Or at least haunt the forum. Now that would be cool, a haunted forum!!
Knock once for yes...twice for no!!

Seriously though, do you know where he hangs out in the house? Erm, not the toilet hopefully?Could you imagine??LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> for a guy who doesnt want to scare you.....hes rubbish! lol
> 
> Dude, if you can read..... STOP THROWING THINGS!! its scary and could be painfull if you miss-judge your throw. Please follow the light, theres nothing left for you here anymore, please go and take care of the family you have in the sky. Oh and please ask God to make me stop eating crappy foods! I need his Will Power!! Cheers Man! x


He has settled down now so hopefully he will be ok now. That's nice he has just put his hand on my shoulder I don't mind that.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> for a guy who doesnt want to scare you.....hes rubbish! lol
> 
> Dude, if you can read..... STOP THROWING THINGS!! its scary and could be painfull if you miss-judge your throw. Please follow the light, theres nothing left for you here anymore, please go and take care of the family you have in the sky. Oh and please ask God to make me stop eating crappy foods! I need his Will Power!! Cheers Man! x


This is your fridge talking

Please can you stop visiting me at 3am as i am trying to sleep.......................


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> He has settled down now so hopefully he will be ok now. That's nice he has just put his hand on my shoulder I don't mind that.


awwww hes reading my post 

Hi Friendly man  please dont come to my house and throw books at me, because i am a wimp and i will cry. Thanks very much......follow that light now please

lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Oh, no haunting anyone if you please!! Or at least haunt the forum. Now that would be cool, a haunted forum!!
> Knock once for yes...twice for no!!
> 
> Seriously though, do you know where he hangs out in the house? Erm, not the toilet hopefully?Could you imagine??LOL


He laughed at that and now he is getting curious as to what else is on the forum. I heard him laugh.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> This is your fridge talking
> 
> Please can you stop visiting me at 3am as i am trying to sleep.......................


lol its not the fridge thats the problem! its the day time rubbish lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> awwww hes reading my post
> 
> Hi Friendly man  please dont come to my house and throw books at me, because i am a wimp and i will cry. Thanks very much......follow that light now please
> 
> lol


He's a grounded spirit.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> He laughed at that and now he is getting curious as to what else is on the forum. I heard him laugh.


lol he lurrvves me!!

hold on? how old is he?? 
tell him to find a seat and a pc and make an account lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol its not the fridge thats the problem! its the day time rubbish lol


This is your cuboard talking....

do you really need 5 packets of crisps, 3 choccie bars and 4 slices of cake with your big burger at lunchtime??????????


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Is he good looking?


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> This is your cuboard talking....
> 
> do you really need 5 packets of crisps, 3 choccie bars and 4 slices of cake with your big burger at lunchtime??????????


LOL simple answer....YES!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol he lurrvves me!!
> 
> hold on? how old is he??
> tell him to find a seat and a pc and make an account lol


Lmao, Your a bloody nutter, in a minute he will make an account called "Vikie My Lover" :001_tt2:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Is he good looking?


lol good question.

we need his age, his discription, is he married?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol im gonna haunt my kids.....(when i have some)
> not in a bad way though, just want them to know i will ALWAYS be there so they have to behave as adults too! lol


LMFAO I wonder if there's some sort of spirit barrier that says "Can't look!!" when someone is on the loo or doing the dirty...

Forgive me grandad for I have sinned :devil:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, Your a bloody nutter, in a minute he will make an account called "Vikie My Lover" :001_tt2:


LOL that would be soooo cool! 
although if it happened it would more than likely be you not the Dude!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol good question.
> 
> we need his age, his discription, is he married?


You mean _was_ he married.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LMFAO I wonder if there's some sort of spirit barrier that says "Can't look!!" when someone is on the loo or doing the dirty...
> 
> Forgive me grandad for I have sinned :devil:


lol i always wonder tha same thing! its quite creepy to think that if there is a spirit with you that they can watch you do ANYTHING!

geeze thats enough to put me off sex for life! lmao cheers ghostie!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> LOL that would be soooo cool!
> although if it happened it would more than likely be you not the Dude!


Well he has asked me what the forum is called so I told him and then he asked what a pc was.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> You mean _was_ he married.


hummm surely that would be was to the widower.....the person who died would still see themselves as married, their not a widow lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol i always wonder tha same thing! its quite creepy to think that if there is a spirit with you that they can watch you do ANYTHING!
> 
> geeze thats enough to put me off sex for life! lmao cheers ghostie!


Get a tin foil hat!!! ... oh wait that's for the aliens!!

PMSL noooo got to work on them babies!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> lol good question.
> 
> we need his age, his discription, is he married?


He is telling me he wasn't married and died young. He was 25 when he died. I won't tell you how he died though.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

How long ago did he die?


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

if he ca talk to you and touch you,how come he doesn't know what forum you are on, but knows you are on a forum?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wonder how he knows what a forum is if he doesn't know what a PC is?


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

the plot thickens.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> How long ago did he die?


He died years and years ago. Back when he lived he says this house wasn't here but something else was but he won't tell me what. He just likes this house now because it is in the place where something once stood.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am wondering why you are freaked out as it seems he is quite friendly???


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> He is telling me he wasn't married and died young. He was 25 when he died. I won't tell you how he died though.


how long ago did he die?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Wonder how he knows what a forum is if he doesn't know what a PC is?


He knows because I told him what a pc and a forum is. He is very interested. He's waving now they can't see you mate only I can.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

How did he die?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

arriba said:


> if he ca talk to you and touch you,how come he doesn't know what forum you are on, but knows you are on a forum?


I told him I was on a forum and explained what a forum is.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> How did he die?


is she wont tell us, it must have been nasty


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

the 'friendly' ghost tried pushing you downstairs a while ago ... now you are having a convo with him about being dead, how he died, where he lived etc


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> How did he die?


I find it too upsetting to say.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> I find it too upsetting to say.


Can you see him?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Mese said:


> the 'friendly' ghost tried pushing you downstairs a while ago ... now you are having a convo with him about being dead, how he died, where he lived etc


He said he did that because he is a prankster. He didn't want to push me down the stairs and doesn't realise his strength.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

What does he look like?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Can you see him?


Yes I can see him very clearly.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> He said he did that because he is a prankster. He didn't want to push me down the stairs and doesn't realise his strength.


I play pranks like that on my mother in law.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> What does he look like?


He is very tall with blonde hair and wearing a hat and a t shirt white in colour.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Yes I can see him very clearly.


So if you see him, arent you getting scared? What does he say about what im saying?


----------



## Smartin (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry but I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> He is very tall with blonde hair and wearing a hat and a t shirt white in colour.


is he fit?


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> So if you see him, arent you getting scared? What does he say about what im saying?


he says "your next" lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Smartin said:


> Sorry but I don't believe a word of it.


Did that really need saying


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> I play pranks like that on my mother in law.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> is he fit?


Knew that was coming haha. Yes he is very fit.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Smartin said:


> Sorry but I don't believe a word of it.


Neither do I.... lol....:001_tt2:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> I play pranks like that on my mother in law.


LMFAO!!!! Sorry i know i shouldn't........but i couldn't help it :blushing:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> he says "your next" lol


RUNNNN!!!!!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

danielled said:


> Knew that was coming haha. Yes he is very fit.


so ask him for the date he died, or the year he was born at least.
does he have a celebrity look alike?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> Knew that was coming haha. Yes he is very fit.


Can I give him my address?:tongue_smilie:


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Danielle does he fancy coming to mine for halloween?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> He died years and years ago. Back when he lived he says this house wasn't here but something else was but he won't tell me what. He just likes this house now because it is in the place where something once stood.


Are you for real? Or is this a big wind up?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Can I give him my address?:tongue_smilie:


Mine too! I am single and could do with a good looking Ghost! They don't have the residing disadvantages of human men


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> Danielle does he fancy coming to mine for halloween?


Oi I asked first and he might need an older woman.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Mine too! I am single and could do with a good looking Ghost! They don't have the residing disadvantages of human men


No you wouldn't have to cook for them or wash their socks would you? :lol:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> They don't have the residing disadvantages of human men


LOL, what would those be?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i think you need to see a shrink


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Oi I asked first and he might need an older woman.


Maybe he can be in two places at once.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Oi I asked first and he might need an older woman.


Fair enough..........if you and him don't go well.....send him here! He might just well change my skepticism to it all!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Full Name 
date of birth 
place of birth
schooling 
work
date of death


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> so ask him for the date he died, or the year he was born at least.
> does he have a celebrity look alike?


lol. Does he though? Show him Heat or Ok or something and see if he looks like somone out of there.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> No you wouldn't have to cook for them or wash their socks would you? :lol:


Exactly!!! 



Rick said:


> LOL, what would those be?


Well as Jazzy has said, as well as hogging the bed, being messy, leaving clothes/towels laying around, hogging the remote controller, belching, bottom burping in company, not washing the dishes (or even helping), leaving an empty toilet roll, or putting it on the wrong way, leaving the toilet seat up, walking through the the house in muddy shoes..............need i go on???? :001_tt2: 

Oh and whats the deal with men always making a swimming pool in the bathroom everytime he showers?? 

Sorry off topic...............anyway Jazzy i am second in line for the hottie ghost!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Well as Jazzy has said, as well as hogging the bed, being messy, leaving clothes/towels laying around, hogging the remote controller, belching, bottom burping in company, not washing the dishes (or even helping), leaving an empty toilet roll, or putting it on the wrong way, leaving the toilet seat up, walking through the the house in muddy shoes..............need i go on???? :001_tt2:


Nah, that will do for now!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Nah, that will do for now!


If you want more i have more........much more.......:001_tt2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Well in case I have trouble sleeping, crack on!


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

has the ghost had his way with dannielle?
or has dannielle had her way with the ghost.
so many questons need answers.......


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

arriba said:


> has the ghost had his way with dannielle?
> or has dannielle had her way with the ghost.
> so many questons need answers.......


Watch this space, and stop giving her daft ideas for more threads lol....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay this thread has been busy whilst I've been out with the dogs!!

Have we found out who this fit blonde bloke in a t-shirt is?? Does he have a name?

This thread cracks me up, I'd love to rep you all


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

must have been loaded and ahead of his time to have a white t-shirt in his day.
maybe the invention of the t-shirt can help us date the ghost?
whhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

arriba said:


> must have been loaded and ahead of his time to have a white t-shirt in his day.
> maybe the invention of the t-shirt can help us date the ghost?
> whhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Something tells me he's wearing jeans too


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

arriba said:


> has the ghost had his way with dannielle?
> or has dannielle had her way with the ghost.
> so many questons need answers.......


maybe thats where she's dissappeared to... off having nookie with a sexy ghost... what an exciting life this OP leads...I need some of that please...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Something tells me he's wearing jeans too


Something tells me he _was_ wearing a tshirt and jeans if you know what I mean!! :ihih::drool:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:lol: Great thread Danielled! I have repped many people on here! There are 2 more that I need to do, so I will tomorrow, as I'm out of rep!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How are you this morning??

did you survice the night with the ghost?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Are you for real? Or is this a big wind up?


This is not a wind up honest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> RUNNNN!!!!!


He says you make him laugh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> How are you this morning??
> 
> did you survice the night with the ghost?


I'm fine he is behaving today.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

im not quite sure why i read all fifteen pages


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

mckitty said:


> im not quite sure why i read all fifteen pages


You probably read all 15 pages to catch up with the thread.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

so the white t-shirted ghost from a time before your house was built, spent the night with you and is still there dannielle?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think he visited me last night and drank all my wine, cos someone did and I'm sure it wasn't me.:sad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I think he visited me last night and drank all my wine, cos someone did and I'm sure it wasn't me.:sad:


He put his hand in my fish tank and splashed me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

arriba said:


> so the white t-shirted ghost from a time before your house was built, spent the night with you and is still there dannielle?


Yes he is still here but just looking at the screen smileing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I also have a dog who roams my house with this man. He is a lovely cocker spaniel who the man is saying was his dog.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

are you sure you havent taken anythink ? as a doctor i think you need medical help:thumbup: 

or for proof why dont you film it and post it?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

hes still there? Did he sleep in your bed last night?


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you sure that it isnt your imagination, ghostly going on's dont happen like this. I have done over four years of investigations and you would be lucky if you saw a figure for just a split second, you wouldnt be having conversations with them as you say that you are.

I think that this is either a prank or your imagination.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

If any of this was true why havent you posted the answers to my questions ?

If he is right there talking to you as you claim , then he wont mind answering them ... after all , it wont hurt anyone to verify the details will it


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

It's definately not my imagination. I know what I see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Mese said:


> If any of this was true why havent you posted the answers to my questions ?
> 
> If he is right there talking to you as you claim , then he wont mind answering them ... after all , it wont hurt anyone to verify the details will it


I haven't seen your questions but ask away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

nutmeg said:


> Are you sure that it isnt your imagination, ghostly going on's dont happen like this. I have done over four years of investigations and you would be lucky if you saw a figure for just a split second, you wouldnt be having conversations with them as you say that you are.
> 
> I think that this is either a prank or your imagination.


This is no prank.


----------



## Smartin (Jun 16, 2009)

mckitty said:


> im not quite sure why i read all fifteen pages


Probably for the same reason I did, to see if this thread became even more farcical than before.

Which it has. I mean ghosts FFS.

In the day time?

Talking to people on a pet forum?

We're making him laugh?

Really??

I mean, really?????

Too much cheese before bedtime for Danielle, I think....:001_tt2:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

danelle please stop you are killing me:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Smartin said:


> Probably for the same reason I did, to see if this thread became even more farcical than before.
> 
> Which it has. I mean ghosts FFS.
> 
> ...


I don't eat cheese at night ever.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Full name
Date of birth
place of birth
schooling
work
date of death

simple questions he couldnt possibly mind answering but definately will know the answer to 

edited to say ... you should get intouch with one of those paranormal research centres , they offer daft amounts of money to people who can prove ghosts exist 
with your ghost being so amenable and friendly im sure he wouldnt mind doing summat to help you , pushing people/books being thrown around/fishtank water being thrown everywhere would def get you the cash


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

this is the biggest breakthrough in the history of ghostly sightings ever.
there is so much evidence from what dannielle can see that we could see the end to the "are there such things as ghosts" debate forever.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Mese said:


> Full name
> Date of birth
> place of birth
> schooling
> ...


His name is George Sharples. He didn't have school in hus day. He was a caretaker. He was born in his home. He died on friday 13th October but he isn't telling me the year. He was born on 22nd june but isn't telling me a year for that either. He has gone shy on me now but I will keep trying.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

This thread is doing ok so lets keep it going. Some people don't believe but thats fine I accept that. Lets try and keep this thread going.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I will try that he just pushed me again. He nearly made me fall down stairs earlier.


How could he make you nearly fall down the stairs when he seemingly shut your door and you could not open it ??? Weird or what


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

danielled said:


> His name is George Sharples. He didn't have school in hus day. He was a caretaker. He was born in his home. He died on friday 13th October but he isn't telling me the year. He was born on 22nd june but isn't telling me a year for that either. He has gone shy on me now but I will keep trying.


he's gone shy ... Thats convenient

he's wearing Jeans and a T-shirt you say ... Jeans were introduced in 1873 , t-shirts didnt become considered suitable as outer wear until the 1950's 
so your ghost must have died after 1950 to be casually wearing a t-shirt with Jeans


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have seen him and asked him why he is doing this and he said he means no harm and doesn't mean to scare me so that made me feel a bit better. I have tried to get him to go to the light but he said he likes it here. He is a tough cookie.


Emmm thought he was trying to push you down the stairs at one point


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

they had white t-shirts but no schools?
what did he take care of?it wasn't the local school obviously


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Mese said:


> he's gone shy ... Thats convenient
> 
> he's wearing Jeans and a T-shirt you say ... Jeans were introduced in 1873 , t-shirts didnt become considered suitable as outer wear until the 1950's
> so your ghost must have died after 1950 to be casually wearing a t-shirt with Jeans


He is nodding at your reply.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Emmm thought he was trying to push you down the stairs at one point


He was but he said he is a prankster.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

danielled said:


> He is nodding at your reply.


well he couldnt do anything else could he , unless he wanted to start an argument about when Jeans and tees were introduced to society


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you try and take a photo Danielle?


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> He is very tall with blonde hair and wearing a hat and a t shirt white in colour.


He must have stopped of at asda on the way to your house as I did not think there was t shirts years ago lol


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

danielled said:


> the bulb is fine as we checked that.


Who else is there with you? can they see him?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Why didnt you take a video of him throwing things at you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Pam/Holly said:


> Who else is there with you? can they see him?


Just me and the pets.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Why didnt you take a video of him throwing things at you?


You don't think about that in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> You don't think about that in the heat of the moment.


Prett true, if it happens again, can you take a vid please?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Prett true, if it happens again, can you take a vid please?


Yes I will.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Yes I will.


Thanks...  Is he still there?


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

hardly heat of the moment if he's been there all night.
are your pets not scared of the ghost dog?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Danielle, just caught up on the thread! Have to say, you guys really made me laugh!!!  

Danielle, I hope you are ok? xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> I play pranks like that on my mother in law.


PMSL!!!!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Why don't you post about this on the TAPS forum?? see what they think of it all


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Hi Danielle, just caught up on the thread! Have to say, you guys really made me laugh!!!
> 
> Danielle, I hope you are ok? xx


I'm fine I'm just confused.com.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

aint we all


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

arriba said:


> hardly heat of the moment if he's been there all night.
> are your pets not scared of the ghost dog?


My pets don't seem to mind the ghost dog.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> My pets don't seem to mind the ghost dog.


Bumping up your own thread is not cool lol.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol, This is getting weird......


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Bumping up your own thread is not cool lol.


I was just answering a question that's all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, This is getting weird......


What's getting weird?


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

arrrr i think id be off out :blush2:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

> Everybody else is out and something just tugged at my top. By the way my pets are cowering. They are terrified.





danielled said:


> My pets don't seem to mind the ghost dog.


This is the biggest yarn I have ever seen spun.

I have had experiences and, like others here, have spent a lot of time and research into this sort of activity. This kind has NEVER happened, ever.

All this is doing is giving the more synical people something to laugh at 

sad


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> This is the biggest yarn I have ever seen spun.
> 
> I have had experiences and, like others here, have spent a lot of time and research into this sort of activity. This kind has NEVER happened, ever.
> 
> ...


Trust me I know what I see and feel.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> Trust me I know what I see and feel.


Trust me, this is BS. You are contradicting yourself


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> This is the biggest yarn I have ever seen spun.
> 
> I have had experiences and, like others here, have spent a lot of time and research into this sort of activity. This kind has NEVER happened, ever.
> 
> ...


I agree. Even professional ghost people who have been doing it there whole life have said this type of things doesn't happen!

Too many movies i think...............

I am a cynic......and i am LOL!!

xxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I agree. Even professional ghost people who have been doing it there whole life have said this type of things doesn't happen!
> 
> Too many movies i think...............
> 
> ...


I'm not and I find this very embarrassing for those of us who believe and have experienced xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I'm not and I find this very embarrassing for those of us who believe and have experienced xx


Yeah i can imagine!! xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

This is a very weird thread and obviously someone is bored on a saturday afternoon.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

lol it was started last night lol and hes still there she said  i think its a load of poo to 

thats why they do ghost hunting in the night ut:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

kelseye said:


> lol it was started last night lol and hes still there she said  i think its a load of poo to
> 
> thats why they do ghost hunting in the night ut:


Oh i am so gutted i was not on last night and i missed it!!


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Trust me, this is BS. You are contradicting yourself


Well spotted lol


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

danielled said:


> By the way my pets are cowering. They are terrified.





danielled said:


> My pets don't seem to mind the ghost dog.


What pets have you got there?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Pam/Holly said:


> What pets have you got there?


Some fish that have started looking and going loopy like they see something.


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know what to think of this thread and I am a believer. I do know that I laughed my a** off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm right here guys. Boo. I stand by what I have already said I know what I see.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> Some fish that have started looking and going loopy like they see something.


I wouldn't worry too much...Fish have such a short memory span, they'll forget it in a few seconds.  :001_tt2:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

To go back to the start of this thread, lights flickering on and off, ok the lightbulbs fine, but when did you last have your electrics checked?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> To go back to the start of this thread, lights flickering on and off, ok the lightbulbs fine, but when did you last have your electrics checked?


Funny you should ask we had the electrics checked on tuesday oddly enough and he said everything was fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I wouldn't worry too much...Fish have such a short memory span, they'll forget it in a few seconds.  :001_tt2:


The memory of a fish is alot better than people think.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> The memory of a fish is alot better than people think.


How would you know? Been questioning ya fish?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

danielled said:


> Funny you should ask we had the electrics checked on tuesday oddly enough and he said everything was fine.


I think you also get power fluctuations down the line, my lights sometimes flicker on and off. Sometimes if your bulb is ready to pop but not quite there yet you get flickering and then the bulb goes a couple of weeks later.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How would you know? Been questioning ya fish?


I fink I smell sumfing fishy


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I fink I smell sumfing fishy


LOL...Sue that's not fish ya smell, it's bullsh!t


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How would you know? Been questioning ya fish?


I know alot about fish.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How would you know? Been questioning ya fish?


 only u ony!xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> I know alot about fish.


Really?.....So how long is their memory span?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> only u ony!xxx


LOL...You know me. xxxx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> I know alot about fish.


I know a lot about bullpoo!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I know a lot about bullpoo!


LOL.... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL.... :lol::lol::lol:


Ony you she devil you


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

CatzEyes said:


> Ony you she devil you


LOL...Juliee...but ya loves me...xxxx :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Really?.....So how long is their memory span?


The common belief is that the memory span of a fish is a few months but in fact the memory span can be 3 weeks or just under depending on the fish. My fantails Lunar and Willy well I taught them tricks and they never forgot. Goldfish are very intelligent fish. Alot of people don't care for their fish becasue there is that oh it's just a fish well it's not just a fish it's a pet. You'd be surprised by what my little comet goldfish called Comet can do.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> The common belief is that the memory span of a fish is a few months but in fact the memory span can be 3 weeks or just under depending on the fish. My fantails Lunar and Willy well I taught them tricks and they never forgot. Goldfish are very intelligent fish. Alot of people don't care for their fish becasue there is that oh it's just a fish well it's not just a fish it's a pet. You'd be surprised by what my little comet goldfish called Comet can do.


Are your fish still going loopy as if they are seeing things?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Are your fish still going loopy as if they are seeing things?


Yes they are but not half as bad.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG i cant believe this is still going

Is the ghost still there Danielle??

If so tell him to get his butt over here as i really fancy a latte and cant be bothered to get up and make it so i will make some use from him


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I cannot believe this has gone on for 23 pages!!!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> The common belief is that the memory span of a fish is a few months but in fact the memory span can be 3 weeks or just under depending on the fish. My fantails Lunar and Willy well I taught them tricks and they never forgot. Goldfish are very intelligent fish. Alot of people don't care for their fish becasue there is that oh it's just a fish well it's not just a fish it's a pet. You'd be surprised by what my little comet goldfish called Comet can do.


I think that you will find that fish do not have memories - maybe someone could confirm this!! I know fish is brain food but all this is beyond me!! can someone please send me back to the norty corner now please


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> OMG i cant believe this is still going
> 
> Is the ghost still there Danielle??
> 
> If so tell him to get his butt over here as i really fancy a latte and cant be bothered to get up and make it so i will make some use from him


He's still here but being quiet at the minute. He seems to only do stuff when I'm home alone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

kath123 said:


> I cannot believe this has gone on for 23 pages!!!


I know I can't either.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> He's still here but being quiet at the minute. He seems to only do stuff when I'm home alone.


Perhaps he needs an EXOfished


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Perhaps he needs an EXOfished


He was an active one last night.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Perhaps he needs an EXOfished


LOL...That made me laugh.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

danielled said:


> Some fish that have started looking and going loopy like they see something.


They did - a ghostly hand in their water.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> They did - a ghostly hand in their water.


Oh dont say that...you'll spook me out.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

You had one chance to convince me you were genuine about this ... and you failed big time
I find it convenient your ghost wouldnt give any info that would enable someone to verify your story


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Mese said:


> You had one chance to convince me you were genuine about this ... and you failed big time
> I find it convenient your ghost wouldnt give any info that would enable someone to verify your story


Well now he is coming through alot clearer I can try again. I believe what I believe.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

You have 'lost' alot of pets recently whom you cared for very much. Any chances you could get in contact with them through your male ghost friend?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

My uncle wasn't a believer either but I convinced him today and now he believes. I won't give up. I'm to stubborn to quit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You have 'lost' alot of pets recently whom you cared for very much. Any chances you could get in contact with them through your male ghost friend?


I've already got in touch with Toby. I see him too.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Something tells me he _was_ wearing a tshirt and jeans if you know what I mean!! :ihih::drool:


PMSL 

I can't believe this thread has gone on for as long as it has. Admit it Danielle there is no ghost at all!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Well now he is coming through alot clearer I can try again. I believe what I believe.


Thats fair enough! Wonder if you could do me a favour!!! I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment and there is a rainbow outside! do you reckon you could go and pick up that bucket for me please
It really would be much appreciated!!! and I would share it with you!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> PMSL
> 
> I can't believe this thread has gone on for as long as it has. Admit it Danielle there is no ghost at all!


There is. I'm not only one to see him. My neighbours have seen him too.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've already got in touch with Toby. I see him too.


Ah, yes Toby!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Ah, yes Toby!


Toby was my best friend. He was my special little cat.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Thats fair enough! Wonder if you could do me a favour!!! I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment and there is a rainbow outside! do you reckon you could go and pick up that bucket for me please
> It really would be much appreciated!!! and I would share it with you!!


Hope ya gonna share it with me too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Thats fair enough! Wonder if you could do me a favour!!! I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment and there is a rainbow outside! do you reckon you could go and pick up that bucket for me please
> It really would be much appreciated!!! and I would share it with you!!


I'm a bit strapped for cash too your not alone.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> There is. I'm not only one to see him. My neighbours have seen him too.


And the plot thickens.....

Have you got any pics of him then? It seems he gets out quite a bit....


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Blimey i went to bed with this thread still going strong..and just come back to it lol.

Deja vu.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm a bit strapped for cash too your not alone.


You are ALOT cleverer than you make out..... You are quite the smart cookie


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> And the plot thickens.....
> 
> Have you got any pics of him then? It seems he gets out quite a bit....


Not yet going to get a new camera soon so will take pictures with that. Got some on my phone that are not very clear though.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I find this hard to believe now....


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Baby Bordie said:


> I find this hard to believe now....


lmao , its took you this long 
aww hun I never marked you down as gullible :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You are ALOT cleverer than you make out..... You are quite the smart cookie


I get that alot. People always say I am cleverer than I make out.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

i think you really have lost it now hunni....


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I find this hard to believe now....


Really? Did you believe it to begin with? Lol....

Danielle is a clever girl.... She has quite the hot little thread here....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I find this hard to believe now....


I never believed it in the first place  This thread is a mockery for those who genuinely believe and believe they've had real experiences 

I'm sorry Danielle but without evidence no-one is going to believe you!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I never believed it in the first place  This thread is a mockery for those who genuinely believe and believe they've had real experiences
> 
> I'm sorry Danielle but without evidence no-one is going to believe you!!


What if I provided evidence.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> Well now he is coming through alot clearer


has he thought up some dates yet?!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> Blimey i went to bed with this thread still going strong..and just come back to it lol.
> 
> Deja vu.


We are all quilty of giving this story oxygen by all still replying lol...


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

true ... but its fun waiting for the info to arrive that proves this guy once existed


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:lol: You guys are killing me pleeease stop!! :lol:
As for you Danielled I shall believe once some pictures and dates are present


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I know this is off subject, but Mese your dogs are beautiful!! :001_wub:


Ok, now we can return to finding info about the ghost!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ok im prob being a bit dumb here but is this thread for real or is danielle just having a laugh or is she being serious?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Uhh, she says shes serious, but the rest of us are waiting for proof!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> What if I provided evidence.


Please do! And by evidence I would like either good clear photos or live stream video to make sure there are no real life hands pretending to be ghostly hands


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Shes "Trying" to be serious..... But i dont believe a word of it. If you have evidence, provide it for us then please.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Danielled I would prefer pictures, as videos don't load on my computer!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Danielled I would prefer pictures, as videos don't load on my computer!!!


have you got a ghost in your machine hun


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> What if I provided evidence.


She says, while frantically searching google lol....


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Mese said:


> have you got a ghost in your machine hun


HAhaa, I think danielled's ghost is visiting me!! What should I do??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> HAhaa, I think danielled's ghost is visiting me!! What should I do??


Tell it to get its kit off


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> HAhaa, I think danielled's ghost is visiting me!! What should I do??


OH MY GOD!!!! MY LIGHTS WENT OFF AND CAME BACK ON AND THE PC SHUT DOWN!!!!! AAGGGHHHHHHH!!!! THERE IS SOMETHING SCARY GOING ON!!!

oh, it was a power surge, my mistake


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

danielle is the ghost as transparent as you hun?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Shes "Trying" to be serious..... But i dont believe a word of it. If you have evidence, provide it for us then please.


I did warn you last night, that there were 'ALLSORTS' on PF...
Believe me now?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Tell it to get its kit off


I have! But he says he likes it on my computer, and he allowed me to take his picture!! Here it is


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I did warn you last night, that there were 'ALLSORTS' on PF...
> Believe me now?


i do.......


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I have! But he says he likes it on my computer, and he allowed me to take his picture!! Here it is


omg you could have warned me it was that scarey!!! i just shat myself


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> She says, while frantically searching google lol....


If this were me I would have researched first , picked a bloke from the 50's who died and get all the info about him , then leak it into the thread slowly ...could have also found a pic and photoshopped it 'as proof' of his ghostly existence , its easily done these days


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

frags said:


> omg you could have warned me it was that scarey!!! i just shat myself


Sorry! He is kind of cute though!  You can almost actually see his white t shirt! He let me take his picture soo fast, I wonder where danielled is??


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Mese said:


> If this were me I would have researched first , picked a bloke from the 50's who died and get all the info about him , then leak it into the thread slowly ...could have also found a pic and photoshopped it 'as proof' of his ghostly existence , its easily done these days


Don't give her ideas!!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Tell it to get its kit off


LOL LOL LOL falling off my seat here....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I have! But he says he likes it on my computer, and he allowed me to take his picture!! Here it is


Casper is in the house!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Right, I managed to catch something.. it is pretty good quality.. may be a bit much for some peole.. 

YouTube - BONE CHILLING GHOST VIDEO


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> She says, while frantically searching google lol....





frags said:


> danielle is the ghost as transparent as you hun?


LOL...Love it.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> LOL LOL LOL falling off my seat here....


If he's Scottish even better - maybe he has a ghostly kilt which he can put on for 'easy access'


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Casper is in the house!!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> This is the biggest yarn I have ever seen spun.
> 
> I have had experiences and, like others here, have spent a lot of time and research into this sort of activity. This kind has NEVER happened, ever.
> 
> ...


Exactly, which is why I think that this is a load of rubbish.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Right, I managed to catch something.. it is pretty good quality.. may be a bit much for some peole..
> 
> YouTube - BONE CHILLING GHOST VIDEO


LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Mese said:


> If this were me I would have researched first , picked a bloke from the 50's who died and get all the info about him , then leak it into the thread slowly ...could have also found a pic and photoshopped it 'as proof' of his ghostly existence , its easily done these days


i have someone here with me he said his name is michael jackson he died recently and loved singing, oh i have a picture ive just taken of him to here.









do you believe me?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> i have someone here with me he said his name is michael jackson he died recently and loved singing, oh i have a picture ive just taken of him to here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSML!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

frags said:


> i have someone here with me he said his name is michael jackson he died recently and loved singing, oh i have a picture ive just taken of him to here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD!!!



I'm a believer!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Right, I managed to catch something.. it is pretty good quality.. may be a bit much for some peole..
> 
> YouTube - BONE CHILLING GHOST VIDEO


:smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

frags said:


> i have someone here with me he said his name is michael jackson he died recently and loved singing, oh i have a picture ive just taken of him to here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sh!t...now i believe.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

frags said:


> danielle is the ghost as transparent as you hun?


Lol, I tried to rep you for that! But it seems I have run out


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

frags said:


> i have someone here with me he said his name is michael jackson he died recently and loved singing, oh i have a picture ive just taken of him to here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my!! I now believe!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Lol, I tried to rep you for that! But it seems I have run out


dam!!! maybe someone else could for you :001_tt2:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Hah, I will in 7 hours when my rep returns!! I owe many people on here rep! I ran out yesterday!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

On page 19 at the moment...cant wait to get to the end...........
phew what a long read this is

julie


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Sorry! He is kind of cute though!  You can almost actually see his white t shirt! He let me take his picture soo fast, I wonder where danielled is??


Boo! Did you miss me?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!


OK, I managed to get the same guy again here... It's pretty scary stuff though

YouTube - SPINE SHIVERING GHOST FOOTAGE


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> Boo! Did you miss me?


Did you get the evidence?



Tink82 said:


> OK, I managed to get the same guy again here... It's pretty scary stuff though
> 
> YouTube - SPINE SHIVERING GHOST FOOTAGE


HAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh: 

Okay I give, you deserve some rep!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> OK, I managed to get the same guy again here... It's pretty scary stuff though
> 
> YouTube - SPINE SHIVERING GHOST FOOTAGE


 I wish video worked on my computer!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I wish video worked on my computer!


aww sorry hun!! x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> aww sorry hun!! x


Thats ok! I'm pretty sure spine shivering ghost footage says it all!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Is this a serial! coz I reckon it's time we had a commercial break


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

have we got the proof yet coz i cant be bothered to read back on the posts that i missed lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> have we got the proof yet coz i cant be bothered to read back on the posts that i missed lol


Ive been taking pictures but need to ttake more and Im going to get more evidence to back it up.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ive been taking pictures but need to ttake more and Im going to get more evidence to back it up.


OK cant wait to see


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Is this a serial! coz I reckon it's time we had a commercial break


Ok please.......................I need an icecream!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Ok please.......................I need an icecream!!


How about Phish Food??

I have plenty to go around


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Ok please.......................I need an icecream!!


The usha will be around soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> The usha will be around soon


Boo theres no need to fear the ghost hunter is here.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hes still there ? never


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> have we got the proof yet coz i cant be bothered to read back on the posts that i missed lol


I thought my video footage was fairly good proof


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

kelseye said:


> hes still there ? never


Yes he is grounded like I said yesterday.


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

can you ask him where he got his t-shirt.and why there were no schools in 1950


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> Yes he is grounded like I said yesterday.


OMG my kid's know how he feel's i grounded all the time


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont need pics , as I said , they can be photoshopped very easily

I have his name , now I just need dates of birth and death and place of birth

the rest I can verify myself


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

arriba said:


> can you ask him where he got his t-shirt.and why there were no schools in 1950


He get the t shirt from oxfam and his a gypsy they don't do school:blushing:


----------



## arriba (Oct 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> He get the t shirt from oxfam and his a gypsy they don't do school:blushing:


he didn't travel much considering his house was exactly where dannielles is.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Danielle how come you didn't feel or see him before?? By the sounds of it he's been dead for a while and if he is grounded he hasn't been able to go anywhere or leave the house


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I thought my video footage was fairly good proof


Just gone back and had a look

Excellent


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

This evidence should be good....


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> This evidence should be good....


Lil bro i hope you are not going to get scared


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Lil bro i hope you are not going to get scared


Nope, photoshoped photos dont scare me.... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello ghost hunters is danelle putting pics up?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

arriba said:


> he didn't travel much considering his house was exactly where dannielles is.


Don't know i'm a lost sole on this thread Maybe Danielle's friend is as well


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't believe I have just sat and read this whole thread in one go - so where is the evidence please?
I can understand how some believers would be very upset that you are taking the p*** out of their beliefs really..... if he is real and talking to you, why does he only answer questions that are no help proving he is real?
Surely he would be delighted to help you prove once and for all.....
:001_tt2:


----------



## Smartin (Jun 16, 2009)

danielled said:


> I get that alot. People always say I am cleverer than I make out.


Not many people, I bet! ut:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kelseye said:


> hello ghost hunters is danelle putting pics up?


doesnt look like it


----------



## Smartin (Jun 16, 2009)

If it wasn't so amusingly funny yet pathetically sad seeing an attention-seeker make up this crap, I'd suggest a mod locked the thread and put an end to the farce...

Unbelievable! ut:ut:ut:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

kelseye said:


> hello ghost hunters is danelle putting pics up?


I will put picture up when I get some good ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't know i'm a lost sole on this thread Maybe Danielle's friend is as well


No my friend is a believer too.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> No my friend is a believer too.


lol i ment your spirit friend


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> lol i ment your spirit friend


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> lol i ment your spirit friend


Oh that friend he's laughing and smileing now.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

danielled said:


> Oh that friend he's laughing and smileing now.


Look im not being funny and i apolagise if this offends anyone but surely enough is enough now

Danielle we know theres not really anyone there. It seems this is all just for a bit of attention and you have now had 24 hours worth of attention so its my turn

I have a man here he said his name is Bill. He died many years ago when he was doing a strip tease and the ladies got a little too excited and he got crushed as they all bundled him

Anyway he cant cross over as he needs to perform his act 

So party here at 1030pm

All invited


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Look im not being funny and i apolagise if this offends anyone but surely enough is enough now
> 
> Danielle we know theres not really anyone there. It seems this is all just for a bit of attention and you have now had 24 hours worth of attention so its my turn
> 
> ...


I'm nit doing this for attention I'm serious and anyway I was going to call it quits with this thread. I wouldn't have started it if there was nothing happening honest.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Smartin said:


> Not many people, I bet! ut:


LOL...Love it. :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm nit doing this for attention I'm serious and anyway I was going to call it quits with this thread. I wouldn't have started it if there was nothing happening honest.


The problem with this thread danielle is that a lot of people do not believe you and so you have done yourself no favours as when u start other threads people are not going to believe you again.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't wait to get decent pix - post the ones you have now and let us make up our own minds.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ok folks enuf fun had, thread has now worn itself out so will be closed!
Thank you!*


----------

